# Commencal Clash Rahmengröße



## Lukas-MTB (3. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch unschlüssig welche Rahmengröße ich bei der Anschaffung des Clash nehmen soll,
und habe in diversen Forenbeitragen leider keine passenden Beiträge gefunden.

Körpergröße ist 1.90m bei eine Schrittlänge von ca. 90cm und Armlänge von etwa 64cm.
XL konnte ich im Bike-Park in Winterberg testen, allerdings nur bergab.

Gibt es vllt. jemanden, der bei ähnlicher Größe schon länger auf einem 2021 Clash unterwegs ist?
Alle anderen Angaben zu Körpergröße und passendem Rahmen sind hier ja vllt. für andere auch ganz hilfreich 

Grüße,
Lukas


----------

